# Sir Vape: 100w Sigelei Box Mod



## Sir Vape (28/9/14)

The Sigelei 100w mod is a top-end precision vaping instrument. This monster packs the new Yihi SX330 v3 chip and goes up to 100 watts, with 0.1 watt increments until 50 watts, thereafter in 1.0 watt increments. It features Sigelei's reputable quality to back it up. This mod has room for two 18650 batteries which must be taken out to charge. The Sigelei 100w mod _*does not*_ have a USB charging port.

Features include:

100 watt SX330 V3 module chip
Better solder points than prior Yihi chips
DNA board lay out
10-100 watt range
Adjustable 510 connection
Handles down to .15 ohm resistance
Handles up to 3.0 ohm resistance
Auto ohm resistance meter finds ideal voltage for tank/dripper, 1.5v-6.0v
Wattage regulated via two buttons, -/+
Nice, big tactile switch for firing
Battery voltage operating range 6.4v – 8.4v
LED screen with visual operating interface
Battery life readout in realtime
Dimensions 102MM x 56MM x 23MM
Chip runs cool to avoid heat and temperature sensor malfunction
Uses 2 x 18650 batteries – removable
Aluminum alloy box
Low voltage protection
Reverse battery protection
To charge, batteries must be taken out
 

*R1450-00*

*(Silver and black available)*


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

Nice mod @Sir Vape

Looks like one has to take off the screws to get the batteries out...

Really wonder why don't they make one with magnets


----------



## Sir Vape (28/9/14)

Hey @Silver

They do supply magnets with the unit so you have the option of using either. I'm with you on that though and think it would have looked a lot better with flat back and magnets only.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/14)

1 Silver and 1 Black left.


----------



## Sir Vape (5/10/14)

1 black left


----------

